# Boas ans Phytons



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Dear Friends,

I would like to know from You that own Python Regius (Python Ball) and Boa Constrictor, what do You have to say from the personality of Your pets&#8230;

And do You really believe that they are snakes for beginners?

Thank You very much

Best regards

Jorge Remígio


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i got a hogg island boa.. it hasnt come yet because its still too cold to ship.. but it will be my first snake.. i suggest u read up on www.redtailboa.net


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i got a hogg island boa.. it hasnt come yet because its still too cold to ship.. but it will be my first snake.. i suggest u read up on www.redtailboa.net


 Thanks i have been there...i just wanted some more opinions.

BJJ bro from what i see







have You been ate the European?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Both very docile snakes (well, BCI boas) but if they are aggressive, realitvely easy to tame down.

Yes, BP's are great small size beginner snakes and BCI boa's are great medium size beginner snakes.

Cool snakes, indeed. If you have any questions lemme know


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Both very docile snakes (well, BCI boas) but if they are aggressive, realitvely easy to tame down.
> 
> Yes, BP's are great small size beginner snakes and BCI boa's are great medium size beginner snakes.
> 
> Cool snakes, indeed. If you have any questions lemme know


 Thanks.

It is very kind of You...again (i am waiting for the vid of Your Mississipensis ehehehe)

I do have a couple of questions...

I have children in my house (my daughter) what should i choose...Boa or Phyton?

What would be the size of the housing that You recommend?

Thanks again

Regards

Jorge Remígio


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

I have 3 snakes, 7ft. redtail boa, 11ft. carpet python and a 3ft. diamond back rattle..
it's the no-sh!t factor that the last snake is an awful pet no matter who you are, and I would not suggest a carpet python to a begginer simply because they grow giant quickly. I would go with a ball python if I were you. That's where I started. Ball pythons are super content and I have yet to see anyone get bit that wasn't acting like an azz. My red tail is pretty easy mannered as well, but at her size, a bite is gunna' hurt. I have been bitten by her twice and they were both some-what my fault. A snake is like any other "wild" animal, they can get use to a lot but you can never count on their attitude to be stead-fast. 
good luck


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I would go with a ball python, they are great beginner snakes.

You could keep it in a 20 long for life


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Answered your questions in a PM, Jorge.

quickdeath I'm going to have to request more pictures of your snakes!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a ball python (python regius)

Very tame snake. Best to get young or from someone who has taken good care of it.

I'd suggest a ball for a first snake, easy to take care of and they don't get that large (4-6 feet)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a owned both, and I would suggest starting out with a ball python.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nethius said:


> I have a ball python (python regius)
> 
> Very tame snake. Best to get young or from someone who has taken good care of it.
> 
> I'd suggest a ball for a first snake, easy to take care of and they don't get that large (4-6 feet)


Its gonna be pretty rare to see a 6ft ball python. Probably only
gonna get to be 4 - 5 feet tops, and its gonna take awhile for it to
get that big.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes I ditto everyones advice. I had a ball python and they are great beginner snakes. Any ball python I have ever held was great. Only one thing I may want to hint is that they can become territorial. I have been in the situtation when I was doing normal things in the cage and got bit at. I am not trying to worry you but I am only saying that if it's been a while since their last feeding watch where it is in the cage. Other than that little downside very friendly they will sit on you and slither around your neck shoulders, arms and for a final note a very good addition to a pet keepers list.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Yes I ditto everyones advice. I had a ball python and they are great beginner snakes. Any ball python I have ever held was great. Only one thing I may want to hint is that they can become territorial. I have been in the situtation when I was doing normal things in the cage and got bit at. I am not trying to worry you but I am only saying that if it's been a while since their last feeding watch where it is in the cage. Other than that little downside very friendly they will sit on you and slither around your neck shoulders, arms and for a final note a very good addition to a pet keepers list.


Chances are that snake was fed inside its enclosure and whenever he saw hands reach in there feeding time kicked in... that's why I suggest feeding in a different enclousure for most snakes.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Yes I ditto everyones advice. I had a ball python and they are great beginner snakes. Any ball python I have ever held was great. Only one thing I may want to hint is that they can become territorial. I have been in the situtation when I was doing normal things in the cage and got bit at. I am not trying to worry you but I am only saying that if it's been a while since their last feeding watch where it is in the cage. Other than that little downside very friendly they will sit on you and slither around your neck shoulders, arms and for a final note a very good addition to a pet keepers list.


Chances are that snake was fed inside its enclosure and whenever he saw hands reach in there feeding time kicked in... that's why I suggest feeding in a different enclousure for most snakes.
[/quote]
That very well could have been the situation, or if it had been awhile since the last feeding it might be more prone to strike.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

geta ball python... theyre pretty easy to take care of and they r reallly tame...mine would never bite me unless i was really taunting it or sumthing


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks to all of you guys...and specially thanks to huntx7 i have a Phyton Regius about to arrive any minute









THANK YOU!!!!!!
















I promise lots of pictures!

Regards


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

psychofish said:


> I would go with a ball python, they are great beginner snakes.
> 
> You could keep it in a 20 long for life


No, you can't. Or at the very least, for the sake of the snake, you shouldn't.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I would go with a ball python, they are great beginner snakes.
> 
> You could keep it in a 20 long for life


No, you can't. Or at the very least, for the sake of the snake, you shouldn't.
[/quote]

VPI Care Sheet
Here is the VPI Care Sheet, they have been keeping and breeding ball pythons
much longer than yourself.

Here is their email address, why dont you tell them that they are wrong

[email protected]


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^ They do feel more comfortable in smaller spaces. A friend of mine has an adult that he put in a 40 breeder. It didnt want to eat and just hid in its hide 100% of the time. He ended up putting it back into the 20 and it's doing fine. Not to say that is true for all, or that one that grew extra big wouldnt need more room......

I am speaking of a 20g LONG too..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

psychofish said:


> I would go with a ball python, they are great beginner snakes.
> 
> You could keep it in a 20 long for life


No, you can't. Or at the very least, for the sake of the snake, you shouldn't.
[/quote]

VPI Care Sheet
Here is the VPI Care Sheet, they have been keeping and breeding ball pythons
much longer than yourself.

Here is their email address, why dont you tell them that they are wrong

[email protected]
[/quote]

I think I will, to be honest, as their math doesn't compute.

This is from their site:



> Sub-adult ball pythons do best given 120-200 square inches of floor space. Older adults require at least 400-600 square inches of floor space. Most adults could live out their lives quite happily in an enclosure the approximate size of a 20-gallon-long aquarium.


(BTW, you're link is kinda messed up.)

A 20 gallon long tank has a footprint of 30x12. This is only 360 square inches of floor space. In their care sheet they say that older adults require '_at least_ 400-600 square inches of floor space'. That's their words, not mine. And with 400 being at the bottom end, I'd figure that 360 is too small being less than that.

I think a 20 gallon long would be suitable for a ball python for quite a long time. Don't get me wrong. And it might even do for smaller males for life. But females will most likely need something larger... As it often depends on the adult size of the snake in question.


----------

